# Liberty Boat Ramp Chapter 4



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Regarding the Port of Liberty abandoned barge foam:
I called Texas Parks & Wildlife Criminal Investigator SGT. James Yetter today. (409 504 461four) He told me that the company responsible had been served. They have a court appearance for the preliminary hearing set for March 25 in Austin. 
This is a criminal proceeding and I assume the company's lawyers will drag it out as long as possible. So we shouldn't be holding our breath for a resolution.

The existing boat ramp at Hwy 90:
I called Gary Broz, Liberty City Manager, and he told me that he and County Commissioner Mike McCarty have been talking about the ramp. They discovered that the county precinct 1 Grad-All is the same size as the city's. So neither one is big enough. Gary said they want to do the job right and he and Mike will split the cost to rent a bigger Grad-All. Gary said he will call me back with an update.
We shall see.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for fighting on this.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for keeping the heat on them. I guess that is all we can really do.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll keep after them. 
Sad thing is, if the river gets a big rise, the ramp will likely get sanded in again. We need that other ramp built.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes that is the bad part. I don't know if Broz or McCarty realize that or not. If it takes this much time and effort from citizens to get it cleaned one time, then I can't imagine the effort it will take to establish it as routine maintenance after each flood.


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2014)

Any updates on Liberty ramps?


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Not that I know of. I haven't seen anything in the local news about the cleanup at the port or anything. I have been using the ramp sort of. Just have to launch off to the side of the ramp by the bridge pilings.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I sent Broz another email last week. CC'ed Mike McCarty. No response. I tried to ambush him at city hall but he was "out". 
I'm on vacation right now, out of state. I ain't giving up. Be back in a few weeks. 
If I have to appear before city council, I'll do it.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

> If I have to appear before city council, I'll do it.


If it comes to that I would be more than happy to join you if you would like some company. I was there today and rather surprised at the number of boats. Holiday weekends bring people out. I think a lot of them are launching off to the side of the ramp and everyone had 4x4 trucks.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

WGA1 said:


> If it comes to that I would be more than happy to join you if you would like some company. I was there today and rather surprised at the number of boats. Holiday weekends bring people out. I think a lot of them are launching off to the side of the ramp and everyone had 4x4 trucks.


We may do that. 
I'm getting more than frustrated by the run around. Where I came from there was a reason you didn't reply to emails.....you didn't have a paper trail. And that wasn't acceptable.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

My son told me that when he worked for TxDOT he was told that TP&W was responsible for cleaning the ramp. He gave me the phone number of the boat ramp "division". 
I called today and talked to Tim Hogsett. He said that he has talked with Gary Broz about the ramp and Broz seemed like he wanted to help. Tim said they could help with money but he understood Broz and the county were close to doing something. Also said he had money to contribute 75% towards costs of a new ramp. Tim was going to talk to Broz next week. I expressed my frustration with what looks like the run around. 

Tim's direct number is 512 389 8712.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Sounds like a true politician, promises everything and does nothing.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

My wife just told me she heard Gary Broz had a heart attack and is in a Houston Medical Center hospital. 
I guess plan "B" is to talk to Mike McCarty, again.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well I wish nothing bad upon the guy so I hope he pulls through ok. McCarty...I still can't believe the way he ignored me. Good luck dealing with him.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Disregard the Gary Broz heart attack info. Apparently not accurate.


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2014)

I launched from the public ramp on Hwy 19 a couple of times last week. Saw TXPW folks out there both days. Seems they were conducting surveys of some sort. They had at least 2 boats on the water shocking fish and setting nets.
My guess it at some point in time they are gonna need to get on the water around Liberty. We'll see how that goes


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

.....and hopefully no law enforcement has a need to launch in the river. I imagine an experienced game warden could get a boat in, but the fire department or sheriff, I dunno.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, does everyone remember how bad the ramp was back in November, December, and January...I think it will get bad again with the impending flood.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

redexpress said:


> .....and hopefully no law enforcement has a need to launch in the river. I imagine an experienced game warden could get a boat in, but the fire department or sheriff, I dunno.


Drowings happen every year. Getting close to sumer time. We will see.


----------

